# Error on openlibraries install...



## pietro3dartist (Nov 28, 2009)

I was trying to install openlibraries-0.1-1 on my freebsd 7.2 release and it gives me the following output when I type ./configure:


```
pietro3dartist# ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking build system type... i386-unknown-freebsd7.2
checking host system type... i386-unknown-freebsd7.2
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for f77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for f90... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 196608
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if gcc static flag  works... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking for shl_load... no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... no
checking for dlopen... yes
checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes
checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd7.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking for shl_load... (cached) no
checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no
checking for dlopen... (cached) yes
checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes
checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for dlopen in -ldl... no
configure: error: *** dynamic loading support is not available. Compilation will fail. ***
```

could someone help me please...

Thanks to much.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2009)

Then don't type 'configure', and simply run 'make install clean'. One is not supposed to run 'configure' in ports, 'make config' at most.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Then don't type 'configure', and simply run 'make install clean'. One is not supposed to run 'configure' in ports, 'make config' at most.



but before that, now he needs to run make clean, before doing anything else


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

ok, I did what you told me but, the port run a configuration script, and this make the same output :/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't find this prort.... in which directory (ports section) can I find it?


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

What I want to know is what dependency I need to get dlopen, because I have no web connection at this machine... so the dependences can't download automatically.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

does openlibraries port even exist? I can't find it....
Dud you download it manually, and wanted to install it by "hand"?


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

I found a port that is unable to work... so i decided to get the source and make the fixes by hand... but it still don't work


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there directory in ports tree (for port that doesn't work)???
WHERE?


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

actually, I was so upset with the ports since I tried to port jahshaka, that is broken. I tried to install by hand but it depends of openlibrary, and now... You know my problem...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

finally some usefull info


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it this: http://openlibraries.org/ -- doesn't look like it's ported to, or available for FreeBSD.


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

no I get the port from web, but I dont remember where... I'm sure a user made it...


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh god... so how can I solve this problem... Can I install it by wine??? And If it is possible, it lost fulfillment??


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

pietro3dartist, heep this in mind
*
Port* is software that is installed trough FreeBSD (or other BSD) ports tree [/usr/ports/...], to install it, FreeBSD will download source, pach it, compile, and install id

*Package* is binary prcompiled software for FreeBSD from FreeBSD ports collection (the one in /usr/ports)

*Source code* (or simply source) is what you can download from different project.

In order to be able to install something you need to port source to freebsd, because most OpenSource Developers develop for linux.


Can't you use other player? mplayer perhaps. I love it


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

yes! I understood, I thought the ports was anything that do all the processes of download, compilling, install, etc... not necessarily under /usr/ports tree.

I use mplayer and xfce as desktop. Actually, this was the first problem I had in installing a software.

Everything is working right in my freebsd, but I need a post production video-editing software and I had problem with cinelerra and jahshaka. I really want this two. 

Its possible to install them by a system emulator like wine or for linux without lost performance??


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

WINE = Wine Is Not Emulator.... lol


NO it's not possible. at least on wine for sure...
I don't know about FreeBSD linux api (it's not emulation as well), I don't use it, and avoid in general.....

Some say, that some Linux apps actually work faster on FreeBSD than on Linux..... I don't know....

Sorry, can't help here


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

you made me confused!!!

what is WINE? this is at emulator tree, isn't it?
Is it possible to run it by linux-fc4 for example?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

ye, never mind....

Wine is OpenSource implementatio of Windows api.
Project name [red]WINE[/red] means [red]W[/red]ine [red]I[/red]s [red]N[/red]ot [red]E[/red]mulator

emulators work diferently 


see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_(software)#Name


Fixed: red color


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for the explanation...
I'll try run them with linux-fc4


----------



## avilla@ (Nov 29, 2009)

pietro3dartist said:
			
		

> Actually, this was the first problem I had in installing a software.



openlibraries were difficult to install even of linux. i once wrote a guide about their build process on arch linux... it was weird! i suppose that for freebsd it will be weird^2



> Everything is working right in my freebsd, but I need a post production video-editing software and I had problem with cinelerra and jahshaka. I really want this two.



did you try multimedia/kdenlive?
i am a kdenlive developer, among other things... i can give help, if you have any question


----------

